# What keys should be in a key box?



## mtlogcabin (Jan 3, 2011)

2009 IFC 506.1 Where required.

Where access to or within a structure or an area is restricted because of secured openings or where immediate access is necessary for life-saving or fire-fighting purposes, the fire code official is authorized to require a key box to be installed in an approved location. The key box shall be of an approved type and shall contain keys to gain necessary access as required by the fire code official .

What are the minimum keys you would want in the box?

Main entrance

Sprinkler room

Mechanical room

Elevator key

We have found keys to the managers office, janitors closet, pull stations, protection booths, storage rooms, IT rooms. Are they really needed or just some FM wish list?

I am looking for what keys should be in the box for an emergency

Any suggestions?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 3, 2011)

GRAND MASTER KEY that opens all rooms in a building.


----------



## mjesse (Jan 3, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> GRAND MASTER KEY that opens all rooms in a building.


Agreed. I don't like to see more than a couple keys in a box. Elevator, entry, grand master for everything else


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2011)

Well

Owner is required to pay for the box and have it installed

Then pay the dollar each for the keys

Then pay a thousand dollars for the fancy door to his office because the firefighters took target practice with the axe, because the key was not in the box

Cost: priceless

Get whatever keys, card reader cards, etc in the box

Fire alarm keys, pull station, if your ahj allows firefighters to reset, just saves time for everyone

I started putting contact info in there also, still working on getting all the city computers to talk each other


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with CDA, get everything you can in the box.   We also don't let the key in the box unless it has a good heavy tag, that identifies what it is good for.

The well educated and informed building owners will usually see the benefit to master keys and careful specifying of hardware.

Part of our education when talking about the knox box and what goes in it is to show the uninformed owner the master key (fire axe) we will use if the keys are not in the box.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as they are labeled, it's not a problem.  And make sure they are big labels with legible writing.. Trying to read microprint through an SCBA mask is not easy.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 3, 2011)

In Hotels master pass card or key (one for each floor) sector 1 has all keys sector 2,3,4 cannot check rooms.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 4, 2011)

We evaluate each occupancy prior to their housing the box.  We recommend the most least costly one by putting notations on the application before I sign it based on what keys we want in the boxes.  In some cases we will allow "residential" boxes for some facilities even though they are not residential to work with them.

Some residential or assisted living types may need to have apt. masters for medical runs and some industrial may need specific equipment or gas room keys.  The key (no pun intended) is to work with the facilities to make sure they install a box large enough for whatever laundry list of access keys are desired by the responders.  As mentioned, the alternative is very costly and preventable and all keys should be tagged with legable text or understood abreveations.  Be careful though because if they pack them with too much stuff, access can be difficult in a time of need.  We use a case by case basis.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Agree with others......

We require four complete sets for the larger occupancies, (one for each engine co. member) and only one or two sets for the smaller ones.

We also have adopted into our ordinance a height limit of 6 feet from grade and also a requirement for either the Knox key switch or the box itself for single family dwellings with perimeter gates.


----------



## peach (Jan 5, 2011)

Fire control room... everything else can be stored in there.


----------

